# Is it possible?



## Jacktrevally

Hi guys,

A quick question:

If you have to hunt a wild turkey with a clean body shot, what set up would you choose? (ammo and bands) at 15-20m range.


----------



## MrTriscuit

I'm not expert by any means but you would wanna go for a headshot for sure or at least neck, because turkeys have extremely tuff feathers and a price of steel will bounce off.. That's why hunting them with shotgun you go for head shots because even shotguns have a hard time getting through the feathers.

Cheers Tristin.


----------



## NightKnight

Go for a head shot, not body, with a .50 caliber lead ball (1/2"). You will want pretty powerful bands as you will need some serious range to get a turkey. I would try Tex-shooter's Express Bands or some custom latex bands from Gary (Flatband) specifically for that ammo.

PS, if you aren't positive that you can get a head shot, I recommend using a more ethical weapon like a compound bow or shotgun.


----------



## 3putter3

turkeys are tough, i would use an arrow with a broadhead,and multiple bands.


----------



## Jacktrevally

Well, I didn't say head or neck shot as I'm aware this can be done with a 44 cal and 0.05" thick latex.

I just wanted to know if it was possible to stop the bird with a body shot, then kill it with a second shot!

I'm comming across a lot of wild birds similar in size of a turkey, the Guinea fowl.

My draw is 36-40 inches, I'm sure with DTBG and a 12mm lead it would be o.k to stop the bird and get it done with a second.


----------



## Danny0663

Turkeys are fairly hard to kill, especially if it's a full grown turkey.
Unless you can get a clean kill, i wouldn't really recommend using a slingshot. But again, depends on your set up and accuracy.

If you're accurate with heavy bands that packs an umphhh with lead balls. Go for it.
Otherwise, it will be wise to borrow or invest in something else more suitable for Turkey hunting.


----------



## Charles

Jacktrevally said:


> Well, I didn't say head or neck shot as I'm aware this can be done with a 44 cal and 0.05" thick latex.
> 
> I just wanted to know if it was possible to stop the bird with a body shot, then kill it with a second shot!
> 
> I'm comming across a lot of wild birds similar in size of a turkey, the Guinea fowl.
> 
> My draw is 36-40 inches, I'm sure with DTBG and a 12mm lead it would be o.k to stop the bird and get it done with a second.


The Guinea fowl with which I am familiar are not as big, nor as tough as a wild turkey. If I had to shoot at 15-20 meters, I would go for a slingshot rifle, probably with a red dot sight, and go for head shots. It you shoot a bit low, you will still break its neck.

If you are going to go for a body shot ... which I do NOT recommend ... I would use fast bands or tubes, and small diameter lead balls (10 -12 mm) for penetration. If you must shoot the body, go for a shot from behind so you will break the back, rather than trying to penetrate the breast from the front.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thanks guys.

The farmed backyard turkey is a big bird, snaller is the wild.

I thought they were of comparable size. I shot a Guinea fowl at about 12m with 0.05" latex and a 12mm ball did the job. I thought they were big compared to the chicken size we get on farms! These wild birds are the size of a medium Turkey!

A few days ago I spotted 3 in a group and don't get me wrong, I can't focus on the head when there are 2 or more individuals! Evenn more difficult to hit a head shot when they are on the run!


----------



## NaturalFork

Bows can be picked up pretty cheaply. And a bow that is over 40 pounds of draw weight (either compound or recurve) would kill just about anything and last a lifetime. Just my two cents.


----------



## Charles

[quote name=&#39;NaturalFork&#39; timestamp=&#39;1325467544&#39; post=&#39;146017&#39;]
Bows can be picked up pretty cheaply. And a bow that is over 40 pounds of draw weight (either compound or recurve) would kill just about anything and last a lifetime. Just my two cents.
[/quote]

I agree with you here NF. For larger game of this sort, a bow is the answer. One benefit of the slingshot is its compact size; another benefit is that it is easier to make an effective slingshot than it is to make an effective bow. And in some places, archery equipment is prohibited or difficult to obtain. However, the drawback is that the slingshot is not as lethal as the bow for a variety of game.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## ZDP-189

"wild turkey with a clean body shot"

I don't know if that's possible. It should be possible, given the penetrating power of slingshots, but I am not sure I would be confident unless someone has shown it can be done.

Based on Jörg's gelatin tests, I would have said a well designed and fast but heavy draw bandset with 7-9g lead projectile would be in the optimum penetration zone and most likely to succeed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Feathers can be a problem with any good sized fowl. I have seen pheasants hit solid, a hand full of feathers fly out and the bird keeps right on going. I would diffidently go with 44/50 caliper lead and a head or neck shot with a slingshot. -- Tex


----------



## Jacktrevally

Thanks for your feedbacks.

Unfortunately, bows are classified like Firearms, Restricted under the dangerous weapon and firearm act. I'll need a licence which takes a year to obtain. On top of that, I'll have to import the bow and have another licence to hunt with it.

I would go for either a head or a neck shot but these birds are on the move running which is a very challenging shot! I'm realistic here, a body shot is down to earth.


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Hello Jack,

Like others have said very well.... A body shot would not do it well (or most likely not at all) with even a good double banded hunting slingshot and lead. However, this would do the job fine if you could hit the bird.

The A+ Arrow ONLY shooter.....










Or the X FACTOR, or any of my other frames with the Ultra Power Band, EZ Arrow rest and arrow...










Above all else using a Broadhead would be key to success!!!!


----------



## Charles

With respect to size, I have neither wild turkeys nor Guinea fowl on hand to compare. But the internet sources place Guinea fowl at about the same size as a plump chicken:

"They measure from 40-71 cm in length and weigh 700-1600 g."

A wild turkey is Much larger than that:

*Size:* Body, 3.6 to 3.8 ft (1.1 to 1.2 m); wingspan, 4.1 to 4.8 ft (1.3 to 1.4 m) *Weight:* 5.5 to 18.8 lbs (2.5 to 10.8 kg) 
Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally

Perry, I shot one with a PS2 with 0.05" latex.







Unfortunately as I've enquired before, I can't import any broadhead let alone an arrow.







Or else I would definetly have bought the EZ take down arrow.

Charles, a medium turkey in my book locally is about 2000g, which is about the size of the Guinea fowl we find in the wild locally. An 8lb bird will not fit in the oven we normally have in the house! I have seen huge farmed birds though!

The farmed Guinea fowl is just a joke compared to the wild ones which has a much tougher meat! The farmed one is of the size of a Jungle fowl if you don't take into account of the loose feathers on the Guinea.

I'll try to get a pic but these birds are very fast runners and going for a head shot is very difficult when they are on the move, a few seconds they are out of range! I tried to get a pic a few days ago but they went out of frame! They feed scattered in a group of 4-5 birds on earthen tracks of tall grass, they dissapear easily in the tall grass.


----------



## NaturalFork

An 8 pound bird wont fit in what oven? A toaster oven? I raise turkeys and some get to 40+ pounds....and still fit in the oven (barely)


----------



## A+ Slingshots

Jacktrevally said:


> Perry, I shot one with a PS2 with 0.05" latex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately as I've enquired before, I can't import any broadhead let alone an arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or else I would definetly have bought the EZ take down arrow.


Jack I actually had forgotten about our conversation...... but I have a possible variation for you to try.
Many people in the past have used what I will show below to take turkey and other small game. While I believe the broadhead would be superior, I would definitely try this if I could not use one. It is technically not a broadhead and just is an addition behind a standard screw in field tip.
I have a small supply if you would like to try them contact me on my website email.


----------



## The Gopher

penetrating the body isn't a big problem if you can get to it. All those feathers absorb the blow just like a slingshot target that uses hanging cloth. I agree with all the others, head or neck shot, or arrow with broadhead.


----------



## Charles

NaturalFork said:


> An 8 pound bird wont fit in what oven? A toaster oven? I raise turkeys and some get to 40+ pounds....and still fit in the oven (barely)


Yep ... I just cooked one for Christmas dinner that was 8+ kg (about 17 pounds). And that is dressed weight. On the hoof, guts, feathers, head and feet, you could probably add 50% more to the weight figure.

The figures I quoted for were for wild turkey and wild Guineas ... Of course your local birds may well be something quite different than the fowl of which the internet sources were writing.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## Jacktrevally

You guys have big oven! Unfortunately our oven cannot fit fat birds in them!


----------



## Imperial

you better make sure you kill the turkey on one shot. them things are real mean birds . ive seen turkeys take a body shot and then turn and attack the person who shot at them . i once threw a baseball at a turkey to get it away from a dog, the **** bird didnt flinch , it just turned and ran at me ! i shouldve let the dog fend for itself . my fat arse has never run that fast since .


----------



## Scrambler84

I would say a attachment to your sling for arrow Slingbow style . Thats a Project I am working on right now building a Sling bow with standard arrow.over the counter arrows with broadheads medium to heavy tube bands or heavy flat or double flat fast bands.
Mine is going to be slingbow with pistol grip.


----------



## pgandy

Avoid the wing feathers unless you are using an arrow. My experience with birds using a blowpipe has proven wing feathers to be surprisingly strong and about equal to armour when using ball ammo. A dart with a sharp point will either cut the feathers, or more likely slip in going between them. 
I see that you can't import arrows or broadheads. Can you make? Bamboo makes good arrows. Dowels will work. Many blowgunners make tips out of tin cans. Vanes have been known to be made of duct tape. The word is improvise.


----------



## ZDP-189

This looks like a challenging game of loopholes.


----------



## fishjunkie

i would not even try i have taken many turkeys the only shot that might kill would be the head you are not going to get past the wings and i really dought that a frontal shot would kill thats why they have bows and shot guns fast cleans kills is what should be on you mind not wounding


----------



## Jacktrevally

I wish I had a gun licence!

Thanks for all the feedbacks guys.

I can make arrows, Since these are very restricted to sales and use!

To be honest I'm ralking of a 4-5lb bird which isn't the size of a full turkey.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

This is all sounding like the bird is too big for a body shot; I'd go for another animal, or head and neck shot.


----------



## Shadowslinger123

Get one of the pathfinder school llc pocket hunters.


----------



## newconvert

Jacktrevally said:


> Well, I didn't say head or neck shot as I'm aware this can be done with a 44 cal and 0.05" thick latex.
> 
> I just wanted to know if it was possible to stop the bird with a body shot, then kill it with a second shot!
> 
> I'm comming across a lot of wild birds similar in size of a turkey, the Guinea fowl.
> 
> My draw is 36-40 inches, I'm sure with DTBG and a 12mm lead it would be o.k to stop the bird and get it done with a second.


stop it than kill it? thats not hunting! thats inhumane, poor turkey


----------



## Berkshire bred

i have hit pheasants dead in the back from 30 yards out with a 12mm steel ball with strong bands and it still did not take it cleanly so if i were you i would be careful.


----------



## Harut Barut

I actually did just this two days ago..

Although difficult, it is certainly possble. Now, the turkey i shot was not very big, weighing about 6 pounds. After missing a headshot at over 10 meters i decided to go for a high chest/lower neck shot. Since I was using 14mm steel for the first time and using trumark red tapered bands i shot lower and completely shattered his wing and caused some damage to the skin below. As it started hoping away I got up closer and took a headshot with a stone which put him down immediately. Anyways, really exciting hunt. I will post pics if the interest is there.

Thanks,

Harut


----------



## ghost0311/8541

Yes would like to see.


----------



## Randysavage

I practice on a turkey decoy shooting it in the head over and over, A .22 sometimes wont take a turkey in the body, most bow hunters have moved on to decapitation with big diameter cut tips so I would advice you to go for the head!


----------



## pgandy

Head shots [hits] are always good, the neck is better and more stationary. The problem with birds is that they are constantly moving their heads. Stay away from making any shots involving hitting a wing. Those wing feathers are like armour plating.


----------

